

Netflix to follow up its million-dollar contest - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-27076_3-10307938-248.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
brg
From a user's perspective, the suggestions have gotten much better over the
last two years.

What I think Netflix needs to focus on now is its search. It really is horrid,
especially when one considers that it has such a small corpus to index. For
instance, a search for "biography scientist" has as its first result
"Biography: Harry Potter Kids". On page 3 you get a result about "Biography:
Earth" which is somewhat related, and almost to page four you get "Weird
Science." There are plenty of biographical videos on Einstein, Netwon, Galileo
but one just can't find them.

------
vaksel
Awesome news, not that surprising really, the prize amount is peanuts for
Netflix compared to the benefit they gain.

